# Can't access tax page on uber



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SO...

Still can't access the uber tax page.

I'm still getting errors.

I was able to total up all my uber trips I've taken in 2019 but still, there had to be an easier way to access that. And for folks who can't logically total up all their trips what's the solution?


----------



## Hooray5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

Having the same issue. It's a joke. Need Tax Info. from 6 organizations for this year. Have 5. Guess who's dragging their feet? I'm about to call. Like you, I just totaled up all the monthlys and I think I can fill in the rest if I get their Federal Tax-ID#.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Are you trying to get to it from a computer or your phone?

On my computer I had to delete cookies and clear history, now I can get to it before it was just blank.

Lately I am unable to get my phone to connect to the Uber Web Site. Always get a web page stopped responding error message.

I got my summary, no 1099-K shown yet and I won't get a 1099-M for the $15.01 they gave me for cheating me on tolls for the year, I like how they pay the cheated tolls as incentives.


----------

